
What do you follow to get deeper and diverse understanding of technology skills? - Vakhariarohan
Like I do follow changelog, reading article, courses, etc.
======
melvinroest
For me, one route I went was simply to go up and down the stack. So:

machine code --> x86-64 --> C --> virtual machines --> JVM --> Java

I've never gone into the JVM itself, but I followed a course computer systems
which gave me an idea how a VM works.

Another one:

machine code --> x86-64 --> C --> browser --> JavaScript --> ES6 --> EmberJS
(it uses a vm as its rendering engine)

I've noticed that companies don't care though. They simply care about whether
I have enough JavaScript experience. For me, personally though, it made me a
lot calmer when solving bugs since lower level bugs are (usually for me) much
more of a pain than bugs in JavaScript.

If you want to figure this path out, I'd recommend
[https://www.nand2tetris.org/](https://www.nand2tetris.org/)

~~~
Vakhariarohan
Thanks. I would love to explore this for sure.

------
rfrezende
Usually, I read papers and blogs of tech companies. Not those famous magazines
like Ars Technica or Engadget, but Red Hat, IBM, Microsoft, AWS, Cloudera (yes
I'm a system engineer).

